# w/ Noble Ale Works Naughty Sauce Clone



## Cantoffie (11/1/14)

Golden Milk Stout W/ Coffee
Anyone tried to make a clone of this or have you ever made anything similar to a Golden Milk Stout? Do share, cause this has me hot and bothered.

http://la.taphunter.com/beer/Noble-Ale-Works-Naughty-Sauce--Golden-Milk-Stout-W-Coffee


----------

